# "Bois de Rose"



## prairiewolf

Ok, lets hear from all of you that would like a call from Bois de Rose !

I am going to make a wood order and this will probably be the last Bois de Rose I order unless someone makes me an offer I cant refuse. LOL

The place I have been getting it from only has a few pieces left (11) they do have a rough log with the bark 7" x 85" but the price is $1136, yes that eleven hundred thirty six dollars. This wood will soon be extinct in the US.

I do have one more supplier but he is just about twice the price higher.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Me Me Me...


----------



## youngdon

Any idea on the price Ed. Just something in the ballpark.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Geeeeez Ed!! Don't be flooding the market with that bois de rose!!!! I picked that wood for the custom set because I wanted a unique wood/call!!! Now I'm going to see bois de rose calls everywhere I look!!! Let find their own "special wood".....like a nice maple or oak!!!!LOL


let's see that custom set sg.


----------



## youngdon

I have a wife so I don't have to pick out my own "special wood" ......


----------



## prairiewolf

Price will depend on the call. If its 3-1/2" - 4" enclosed reed with engraved band $55, smaller enclosed reed no band probably around $35, the engraved band runs $10, and then the keychain call $10, I would do the keychain cheaper but alot of them split when I insert the metal sleeve. Standard open reed $30 to $35 (no band)

Remember the labor in these are alot more as is the finishing time, they all get around 10-12 coats of a premium acrylic conversion coating like my custom cabinets do.Except the keychain


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, theres a pic of it in my thread.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ok I 'll check it out! You know I want a set!


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, his set was a whole game set Goose, duck, deer, crow, elk and predator and I made a promise not to make another set like his from Bois de Rose.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, his set was a whole game set Goose, duck, deer, crow, elk and predator and I made a promise not to make another set like his from Bois de Rose.


That's messed up! But that's ok I just want a predator call, elk, crow, deer, duck and goose in that order! See totaly different!


----------



## prairiewolf

LMAO ! well I can do a predator set. LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter

That will work. Do you promise!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

One enclosed reed with a engraved band, one open reed with a engraved band, one enclosed reed like the "pink" one and a keychain call. I will start saving now!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I don't like snakes!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Have you been to the exotic wood site yet? It'll make your head spin with all the cool looking woods they have!!! Though I must say thoughs bois de rose calls Ed made me look awsome in person.....the pics are nice....but until you actually hold one in you hands, you can't appreciate just how beautiful the wood and Ed's craftmanship is. Whatever you get, keep us posted!!!......I love seeing all these craftmen's calls.


I haven't seen the site! I do have some of Eds calls they are sweet! I looked at your set they look great! I will post them!


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> I have a wife so I don't have to pick out my own "special wood" ......


 Good one!!!


----------



## hassell

I was sure I read on the call order form where it says the buyer must be a gun owner for any special orders??


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> Good one!!!


LOL I knew someone would get it ! Thanks Rick !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Come on guys! Get ordering or I will have to buy the whole tree!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well a branch. Or a twig...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ed do you have some other pics. of calls made with Bois De Rose?


----------



## prairiewolf

Just this one that was for Callmaker, The set SG ordered was the first I used the wood.








I think a set like this pic would be nice, but dont know if the wood would show enough because of the stippling


----------



## El Gato Loco

You can put me down for an open reed and closed reed with the stippling. I will keep one and give the other to Nicole. She's going to get into calling with me regularly this year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Doesn't the bois de rose look almost black or does it depend on the indivdual piece of wood?


----------



## prairiewolf

when it is newly cut (fress) it is a deep red but with age it darkens to a deep maroon with black streaks. It will look almost black but in the sunlight you can see the maroon. Most pieces available now are from before 1991, so they will be on the darker side.Also you never know until you turn a piece of wood what the color will actually be.


----------



## bones44

That is some beautiful wood for sure. Did these grow here in the U.S. ? Just curious as I've never heard of it before this forum.


----------



## youngdon

I think Ed said Madagascar.


----------



## prairiewolf

Don is correct it is only grown in Madagascar a little island off the east coast of Africa, its about the size of Texas, You dont really hear of it because it was banned in 1991 (I think) from deporting it from there. It is also illegal to sell any wood inside the US to the outside world. So there is very little left in the raw state nowadays. Gibson guitars got in alot of trouble over this wood.
http://www.illegal-logging.info/item_single.php?it_id=4380&it=news&printer=1


----------



## hassell

prairiewolf said:


> Don is correct it is only grown in Madagascar a little island off the east coast of Africa, its about the size of Texas, You dont really hear of it because it was banned in 1991 (I think) from deporting it from there. It is also illegal to sell any wood inside the US to the outside world. So there is very little left in the raw state nowadays. Gibson guitars got in alot of trouble over this wood.
> http://www.illegal-l...=news&printer=1


 I was checking that wood out on the net, Madagascar is 1 of 6 or 7 places that it grows, central and S America are popular sources for the wood, read about the Gibson fiasco, what size of pieces do you normally order?


----------



## prairiewolf

Hassell, check the botanical name dalbergia maritima, you will find it only grows in madagascar, theres alot of other rosewoods that say they are boise de rose just because that is what it means, but when you check the botanical name you will see they are different. Most sizes are around 1-1/2 x 1-1/2 x 15 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalbergia_maritima

below is from where I get some of it.

(pronunciation: bwah duh rose) 
(dalbergia maritima)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bois de Rose is a wood that some call the most beautiful of all exotic woods. When first cut, it is often a bright color (see center piece in pic above). When finished, it looks similar to the bottom piece, and an unfinished piece allowed to age for awhile looks purple like the top piece or even darker. The wood has an incredibly fine grain and is suitable for musical instrument making, including guitar backs and woodwinds. It polishes almost like glass if sanded finely enough. The pattern of the lines varies greatly from one piece to the next and no two are exactly alike. We avoid oil finishes unless we want to darken the wood to an almost black color. (The finish above is shellawax). It is one of the rarest and most beautiful types of true rosewood. Our supplies are limited. News: Current conditions in Madagascar mean that this wood will become unavailable, as all exports have apparently stopped permanently for those of us that only buy legal wood. We have bought more of this wood from old stocks that were imported into the USA many years ago, but we are now paying higher prices as the supply tightens. We don't sell wood from Madagascar that was harvested illegally, and we don't import any wood from Madagascar at all. Please be careful to buy only old stock such as ours because illegal logging is being promoted in Madagascar, mostly by Chinese traders---see the September 2010 National Geographic for a great story about this. A December 2011 "Dan Rather Reports" on HDNET stated that China has taken over 7000 cubic meters (a cubic meter is about 424 board feet) of this wood from Madagascar, mostly cut from National Parks through a corrupt government arrangement of kickbacks. Be careful not to buy rosewood from China as you would be supporting the plunder of Madagascar. In general all wood items from China should be suspect for environmental violations/abuses. These pieces have been gently air dried for many years.


----------



## hassell

prairiewolf said:


> Hassell, check the botanical name dalbergia maritima, you will find it only grows in madagascar, theres alot of other rosewoods that say they are boise de rose just because that is what it means, but when you check the botanical name you will see they are different.
> 
> Most sizes are around 1-1/2 x 1-1/2 x 15


 Okay, thanks, I would think the others would be close, BUT is it the density factor that differ ants the woods!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

On some of the rosewoods YES. Brazilian Rosewood which is real hard to find and Bois de Rose are the 2 that are real close. Infact once Brazilian Rosewood was banned everyone turned to Bois de Rose because it was so close in properties, now it is banned from exporting.The only wood that I know of that is rarer is Snakewood and Brazilian Rosewood


----------



## hassell

hassell said:


> Okay, thanks, I would think the others would be close, BUT is it the density factor that differ ants the woods!!!!


 Just finished checking out the other rosewoods, they are nice But the Madagascar is definitely in a class of its own.


----------



## prairiewolf

Here is a little more info on it:
*Comments:* Madagascar Rosewood is comprised of a number of Dalbergia species only found on the African island of Madagascar. The deep purple wood of Bois de Rose (another species endemic to Madagascar) is also referred to as Madagascar Rosewood, though this confusing label is more often used for the black-striped wood of _Dalbergia baronii. _
Some common uses for Madagascar Rosewood include: veneer, musical instruments (guitar bodies and fingerboards), furniture, cabinetry, inlays, carving, turned objects, and other small specialty wood items.​
*Related Species:*
*African Blackwood* (Dalbergia melanoxylon)
*Amazon Rosewood* (Dalbergia spruceana)
*Bois de Rose *(Dalbergia maritima)
*Brazilian Rosewood* (Dalbergia *****)
*Burmese Rosewood* (Dalbergia oliveri)
*Cocobolo *(Dalbergia retusa)
*East Indian Rosewood* (Dalbergia latifolia)
*Honduran Rosewood* (Dalbergia stevensonii)
*Kingwood* (Dalbergia cearensis)
*Sissoo* (Dalbergia sissoo)
*Tulipwood *(Dalbergia decipularis)
*Yucatan Rosewood *(Dalbergia yucatensis)


----------



## Weasel

There is a lot of good info here. It sure is a beautiful wood.


----------



## hassell

prairiewolf said:


> Here is a little more info on it:
> *Comments:* Madagascar Rosewood is comprised of a number of Dalbergia species only found on the African island of Madagascar. The deep purple wood of Bois de Rose (another species endemic to Madagascar) is also referred to as Madagascar Rosewood, though this confusing label is more often used for the black-striped wood of _Dalbergia baronii. _
> Some common uses for Madagascar Rosewood include: veneer, musical instruments (guitar bodies and fingerboards), furniture, cabinetry, inlays, carving, turned objects, and other small specialty wood items.​
> *Related Species:*
> *African Blackwood* (Dalbergia melanoxylon)
> *Amazon Rosewood* (Dalbergia spruceana)
> *Bois de Rose *(Dalbergia maritima)
> *Brazilian Rosewood* (Dalbergia *****)
> *Burmese Rosewood* (Dalbergia oliveri)
> *Cocobolo *(Dalbergia retusa)
> *East Indian Rosewood* (Dalbergia latifolia)
> *Honduran Rosewood* (Dalbergia stevensonii)
> *Kingwood* (Dalbergia cearensis)
> *Sissoo* (Dalbergia sissoo)
> *Tulipwood *(Dalbergia decipularis)
> *Yucatan Rosewood *(Dalbergia yucatensis)


 Ya I was on that site, got about 3/4 way through reading about all the different rosewoods, really interesting stuff.


----------



## Rick Howard

Ed how is bois de rose to turn? I have been turning some east indian rosewood. It turns easy but takes a lot of sanding. The grain is pretty open and the end grain is pretty rough stuff.


----------



## prairiewolf

Rick it turns good but since all the wood is aged it has alot of fissures and takes alot of sanding and then alot of coats for finishing. A CA finish would probaly work good on it but I just dont like the CA finishes ( I am an old coot wood worker)


----------



## El Gato Loco

Have the calls shipped yet?


----------



## prairiewolf

Not yet, LOL I havent even ordered the wood yet, I will call them and then I try and talk them into hand sorting wood, sometimes it works sometimes it dont. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

I don't think it has everything to do with age Ed. CA is not for me either. It is fun to do and looks kinda neat but, I prefer the look and feel of oils.


----------



## bones44

I got my keychain call Saturday and it's one heck of a call ! Man for being so small you can really get some sound out of it. My buddies were over and I had gone out to get the mail. Started wailing on the call and freaked them and the dogs out. LOL Thanks Ed !


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, to all that wants a Bois de Rose call. I just ordered the wood and will start as soon as it arrives. The pics of the wood that were available doesnt look that great to me, so when I get it I will turn a call and post pics of it so everyone can see close to what they will get. (I hope). The other supplier is almost twice as high and doesnt show pics of the wood so you can choose, I dont trust buying this way as they will usually send their worst out first.


----------



## 220swift

put me in for one Ed.......................


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok Mike,

SG I bought enough ! I think they only have 1 or 2 pieces left big enough for calls. I found another supplier but its higher than snakewood there,they want $60-70 for a blank.


----------



## Rick Howard

That be some expensive wood.


----------



## prairiewolf

No SG, this is another place I found, but they think its gold LOL,


----------



## Rick Howard

prairiewolf said:


> No SG, this is another place I found, but they think its gold LOL,


Sounds like they priced it accordingly....

SG The fish-o-matic will probably be basswood or osage.... More likely basswood. It will be very heavy with most other woods..... You could probably cast that sucker about 4 miles with something dense like rosewood or snakewood. <---- I have been druling over a snakewood blank for months. Just can not bring myself to part with $100 for a blank..... I don't think I can charge enough money for a call to cover the cost either.

Now back to topic. This is Ed's post. Sorry Ed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Did you get all of the orders in?


----------



## prairiewolf

yes, I got the wood in sat. and plan on starting right away. My wife has just decided(2-1/2 weeks from deer hunt) That I need to make a new countertop and table top for the motorhome. GRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!! Women !!!!


----------



## Rick Howard

HHAHAHAHA. I hate when they use your skills against you.


----------



## prairiewolf

I dont have a problem doing it for her, its her timing ! All summer long I could have done it and now she tells me 2 weeks before I leave for deer hunting. LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I was maintenance man for a 20 years so my wife wants me to fix every thing! Poor you Ed.lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Maybe is't those 8 minute videos you post!...


----------



## prairiewolf

Same here Eric, I have built 3 houses for us and I do everything, plumbing, electrical, concrete,drywall and carpentry, everything except roofing ( I know how but refuse to do it LOL)

So when something needs done I dont get any breaks, 45 yrs of marriage (next month) you would think I would get use to it !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL Congratulations Ed!


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, I got all the bois de rose calls turned, bands installed and 6 coats of finish so far. I am hoping to get all the finishing done tomorrow and then maybe saturday tuning and installing reeds and toneboards. I will post pics of all the calls when done.


----------



## prairiewolf

What !!! I'm, American and speak english!! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok guys, I said I would post a pic of the Bois de Rose calls I have been working on, here they are. From left to right: open reed for 220Swift, enclosed reed for Hassell, an open and enclosed reed for Chris & Nicole and last open and enclosed for azpredator. I will PM each and confirm you still want them, then I will make a certificate and mail them out tomorrow. If someone wants a certain color band on the open reed let me know--black or green


----------



## Weasel

HOLY MACKEREL those are AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

Those are amazing Ed ...As always !! WOW ! That stippling really makes them look exotic.


----------



## Rick Howard

As always Ed. Impressive!


----------



## prairiewolf

Yes SG, they are all predator calls. I tried to deposit 14 cents in your bank but they wouldnt accept it !!


----------



## bones44

LOL. Talk about cheap help ! Beautiful calls Ed !! They really are truly one of a kind. Someday I'd like to order a set when my bank account isn't so full of dust and lint.


----------



## prairiewolf

Sg, your brothers set is still one of a kind and always will be, It is the only matching set of calls I have ever done for different kind of animals.Guys may have 1 or 2 calls from bois de rose , but they will never have a set like it.

But thanks for bringing bois de rose wood to my attention, LOL I remember I was suggesting Thuya Burl.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

They all look great Ed, I can't wait...


----------



## prairiewolf

ok, but you have to pay shipping costs that wasnt in the deal ! LOL I think a stamp is 40 something cents.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ed tell SG he has to buy a gun or the deal is off... " bois de rose custom set for sale" LOL!


----------



## prairiewolf

Sounds like a deal !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Just got two (bois de rose) predator calls from prairiewolf today!


----------

